# Eure Poles



## raphaelH (7. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin

Hallo liebe Stippergemeinde mich würd es mal interesieren mit was für Poles das ihr denn so fischt?
Ich fische im moment auf Kleinfisch mit ner Garbolino 796Competition und auf Karpfen mit mehreren aber mein bestes Stück ist die Fox Matrix in 16m. Habe dann noch ne Fabs X-treme Carp 1303 in 11m, noch nie gefischt, ne Garbolino Freestyle in 13m, Milo Geradix Robocarp in 11m, Maver Muletto Master in 8m und mein ältestes Modell ist ne Garbolino Sparkling in 11m, die ich nur noch benutze um sehr große Fische in nem Baggersee zu Fangen, denn die verzeit noch fast alles.
Ich freue mich schon auf Eure Poles

Grüße vom Süden


----------



## Fechtus68 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

Oh je....Poles. Zunächst bitte ans Forumbetreiber-Team: Ne Frau mit der gleichen Adresse wie ich sie hab nicht ins Forum hier lassen..... |krach:!

Also: Zum Speed-Fischen hab ich ne Garbolino Colibri in 3, 3,5, und in 4,5m. Dazu den Shimano Speedrutensatz von 2-4,5m und die Speed's von Browning in 3 und 4m

Für's "in die Hand" Fischen mit langer Schnur:
1 Red Devil in 6 u 7m, je eine Aqua Azzuro von Browning in 6 und 7m

Zum Fischen mit kurzer Schnur:

1 Milo Carp in 13m
1 Triana Potenza in 14,5m mit 6 langen Kits
1 Browning Beryllium m-Spec in 13m mit 5 langen und 5 kurzen Kit's

Wobei ich die letzte Saison egentlich nur die Browning gefischt habe. Bei der Potenza ging mir an einem Kit Teil 3 kaputt (Blinde Kollegen|kopfkrat). Ersatzteilpreis beim Ofenloch: 350€ für das eine Teil! Jetzt hab ich bissl schiss mit der....


----------



## Thecatfisch (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*



Fechtus68 schrieb:


> 1 Browning Beryllium m-Spec in 13m mit 5 langen und 5 kurzen Kit's



Biste zufrieden mit der?? Die interessiert mich,bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kopfrute über 11m( oder genau 11m).


----------



## raphaelH (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

@Thecatfish

was für ne Preisklasse hast dir denn so vorgestellt?
Dann kann ich dier bessere Auskunft geben und das einsatzgebiet und auf welche Fische du damit angeln möchtest wäre dann auch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Fechtus68 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

Bei uns im Team fischen alle die Beryllium. Alle sind zufrieden. Obwohl die neuen aus der Z-Serie von Browning richtig gut und bisll leichter sind....und günstiger!

Beryllium kann ich empfehlen, aber bevor Du eine kaufst vergleich sie mit der Z-Serie. Der Pole Markt galoppiert zurzeit....


----------



## Tricast (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

Wer sich für Kopfruten interessiert ist am 1.März in Bremen. Dort liegen ca. 150 Stück Kopfruten nebeneinander von 13 Herstellern. Fly, Daiwa, Sensas, Trabucco, Milo, Preston, Mosella Rive, Shimano, Colmic, Fox, Tubertini und Browning.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## GiantKiller (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

Ich habe eine Shimano Super Match 1100FX.
Super geiles Teil, aber da ich nur noch Raubfische fange trenne ich mich davon.


----------



## Tüdde (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

Also zum sommerlichen Spaßstippen ohne Zielfisch habe ich mir mal eine Zebco Holiday 500 besorgt, da ich nicht professionell stipppe, reicht sie mir vollkommen aus #6


----------



## karpfen-freak (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

also ich habe ne sensas carp x 250 im 13m mit 1 kumpingkit und 1 topset
und 2 mal die ron thompson tele-stipp in 3 und 4m


----------



## lak (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

ich hab mir ne 13m exlosion von cormoran is en auslaufmodell un hat nur noch 350 ocken gekostet. Is super steif un wiegt nur rund 950 gr ,super schwerpunkt...deswegen versteh ich nich warum manche leute sich nur poles von den bekannten marken holen


----------



## karpfen-freak (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

ich hatte vorher mal 2 cormoran prügel und ich finde die sind viel zu schwer und kits sind auch nicht dabei


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

Hallo,
also ich fische seit letztem Jahr die Z4 von Browning .


Sicher bin ich ein klein wenig befangen, aber ich kann diese Rute nur empfehlen |wavey:

Egal, obs im Kanal auf Rotaugen geht, oder im Strom auf dicke Brassen, bzw. auf kapitale Karpfen...


Mit der Z4 kommt man überall vernünftig an Fisch....


----------



## lak (28. März 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

naja meine is nich mal so schwer 900 irgendwas knapp 1000 gr also is recht gut und schön steif un war dazu noch en schnäppchen des teil find ich super..ich hatte dagegen tubertini oder milo ruten in der hand die haben total durchgehangen aber des ding is topp


----------



## Thorben93 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Eure Poles*

Ich habe eine Titan Z 3 :l:l

Find sie Super


----------

